# Missing most HD programming, but not all...advice?



## mthr1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello! I am new to this forum, but I have been a Dish customer for a while. I am recently having an issue that I am hoping is storm Sandy related.

For the last several days, I have not been able to tune into the majority of my HD programming. I can tune into about half dozen of my HD channels properly (ESPN, HBO-E, TNT, local channel 8 & 19 in cleveland, and a couple of others).

All other HD channels will say that HD signal is lost and reverting to SD equivilent. A good handful of others will say that it's a complete signal loss.

Is this a hardware issue? There is some medium cloud cover, but nothing menacing. It's the grade of weather that I would normally not have an issue with with my HD programming.

Granted, it has rained in Cleveland for a whole week...and maybe I have some rooftop issues with my Dish hardware, but for the most part everything looks intact up there.

I have done the obvious...soft reboots, hard restarts, etc. I am using a 722K.

Thanks.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mthr1 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum, but I have been a Dish customer for a while. I am recently having an issue that I am hoping is storm Sandy related.
> 
> For the last several days, I have not been able to tune into the majority of my HD programming. I can tune into about half dozen of my HD channels properly (ESPN, HBO-E, TNT, local channel 8 & 19 in cleveland, and a couple of others).
> 
> ...


Have you gone to menu-6-1-1 and checked your signal strength on 129 bet it is lower than it was a week ago. Call and get on the service call list, and yes hurricane damage is at your cost but if you met your deductible the insurance company should pay.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The check switch test indicates if a satellite signal was lost. I can setup a technician visit for you if you'd like. Please let me know. Thanks.



mthr1 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum, but I have been a Dish customer for a while. I am recently having an issue that I am hoping is storm Sandy related.
> 
> For the last several days, I have not been able to tune into the majority of my HD programming. I can tune into about half dozen of my HD channels properly (ESPN, HBO-E, TNT, local channel 8 & 19 in cleveland, and a couple of others).
> 
> ...


----------



## mthr1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The check switch test indicates if a satellite signal was lost. I can setup a technician visit for you if you'd like. Please let me know. Thanks.


It is clearing up tomorrow afternoon. I will perform a check switch tonight and see what birds I'm able to see and see if conditions change any tomorrow. I don't expect it to. What's weird is how few of HD channels and a couple of the locals are fine while the others are all shot.

Another look on the roof shows both dishes to be in place, all lnb seem intact and present, and the switch on the outside wall seems intact with all connections visually verified. I indexed the alignments of each dish with a marker when they were aimed the first time and there doesn't appear to be movement. So who knows...maybe a bad lnb?

I'll report the check switch findings and would likely love to have a technician appointment set up. Would it be best to set that up with you via PM? Phone?

I appreciate your help. Thanks!

*UPDATE:* Normally, I see birds 110, 118, 119, and 129. Check switch doesn't see 129. Sats 110 and 118 are around 56-58 signal strength (somewhat low, as I think they are usually in the 70s), 119 is around 82, and 129 isn't showing any signal strength. The weather cleared up pretty much yesterday afternoon, so that wasn't a factor when I ran the check. Could any of this be wet connections?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It is probably a dish that has moved 1/32" or less, just enough to affect the signal.


----------



## mthr1 (Nov 1, 2012)

boba said:


> It is probably a dish that has moved 1/32" or less, just enough to affect the signal.


That's not much of a margin of error.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mthr1 said:


> That's not much of a margin of error.


There is no margin for error you are on the satellite or your not. No signal on 129 you are not on the satellite.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are getting 118 satellite plus the other 3 satellites, you should have 2 dishes. If you aren't getting 129 satellite, we need to schedule a technician. Please PM your account number to me so I can assist you further. Thanks.



mthr1 said:


> That's not much of a margin of error.


----------



## mthr1 (Nov 1, 2012)

boba said:


> There is no margin for error you are on the satellite or your not. No signal on 129 you are not on the satellite.


Yes, apparently I am learning that.


----------



## mthr1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you are getting 118 satellite plus the other 3 satellites, you should have 2 dishes. If you aren't getting 129 satellite, we need to schedule a technician. Please PM your account number to me so I can assist you further. Thanks.


Yes, I do have two dishes on my roof to accommodate the 4 sats. I will leave you the information that you requested in a PM. Thanks for your efforts in getting me fixed here, Ray.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mthr1 said:


> Yes, apparently I am learning that.


There is very little margin for error..dont forget that the satellites you are aiming at are in geostationary orbit about 22,000 miles up there, if you are off by just a little, you could completely miss them.


----------



## mthr1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Everything is fixed. Ray from DIRT got a technician out in a couple of days and they changed everything! It was like getting a new install...everything is working fine and better than my original installation.

The techs were great and response was fantastic. Ray was awesome and contantly kept in touch to make sure everything was going that way it needed to go the entire way.

Kudos and much thanks to Ray for doing what he does for his customers!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I was glad to help! Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.



mthr1 said:


> Everything is fixed. Ray from DIRT got a technician out in a couple of days and they changed everything! It was like getting a new install...everything is working fine and better than my original installation.
> 
> The techs were great and response was fantastic. Ray was awesome and contantly kept in touch to make sure everything was going that way it needed to go the entire way.
> 
> Kudos and much thanks to Ray for doing what he does for his customers!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep-Ray (and the other DIRT members I've worked with) have all been great!



mthr1 said:


> Everything is fixed. Ray from DIRT got a technician out in a couple of days and they changed everything! It was like getting a new install...everything is working fine and better than my original installation.
> 
> The techs were great and response was fantastic. Ray was awesome and contantly kept in touch to make sure everything was going that way it needed to go the entire way.
> 
> Kudos and much thanks to Ray for doing what he does for his customers!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

We definitely appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mthr1 said:


> That's not much of a margin of error.


When you're shooting at something 22,000 miles away, you can't just point the gun in the general direction.


----------

